# OPV mod on Gaggia Classic - stuck, won't turn!



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I was in the middle of what I thought was an easy reduction in pressure on the OPV when I found that after inserting the 5mm Allen key and trying to turn anticlockwise, nothing moved. Totally stuck.

The machine is a little warm - do I wait for it to be cold and try again, or is this limescale or something and requires more thought?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did you try a little turn clockwise first? Tighten to loosen or whatever the phrase is.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

They can be a bit hard to crack especially if they haven't been touched. Try putting something over the end of the allen key to give more leverage - socket set extension/ring spanner/pipe etc. When I did mine I used a ratchet screwdriver with a allen bit in it that has a hole in the handle for another screwdriver to go through.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

It's stuck firm both ways. Wondering about getting the water out and drying it and - horrible thought - putting some WD40 in to try and release it.....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do not use WD 40, it will be a buildup of scale in the threads.Wick all the water out of it using kitchen towel, mix some strong de-scaler and pour in to fill up the OPV/ valve, leave to soak then try again (Tomorrow AM), again try the tighten and loosen routine. If that fails remove OPV /valve and soak in D-scaler.

Check the spring and seal inside the OPV clean then reassemble.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Found this post - may have to remove the OPV if nothing moves. It's currently 12 bar so not the end of the world, but I'd like to fix it.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42570-Gaggia-Classic-OPV-Mod-Allen-Key-Won-t-Budge


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Panic over. I shovelled some citric acid crystals into the OPV and after a few hours it came loose. I washed the acid out before putting it back together to preserve the green O ring. Pressure now 10 bar. Job done. I'm in Kensington London if anyone wants to borrow my pressure gauge.


----------

